# How to reset OneNote



## Gogotutu (May 6, 2014)

Please tell me how to reset MS Office 2013 OneNote to make it new. I wants to fresh start my work, remove all subjects, all pages, etc. And also reset its all setting.

Thanks.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Is this guide from Microsoft any help?
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/onenote-help/delete-a-notebook-HA010281971.aspx

Richard.


----------

